# "True" cast iron gas stoves?



## Stephen000 (Dec 20, 2011)

I was wondering if there are any true cast iron gas stoves out there.  I was noticing on my recently purchased gas stove, Jotul Sebago, that there wasn't much radiant heat coming off the sides of my stove, especially when compared to my old Vermont Castings cast iron wood stove.  The most radiant heat comes off the front glass and also the top.  Upon further inspection of my stove, I realized the stove has an interior welded steel burning chamber.    

Upon a review of the Jotul Sebago literature, I see they describe the stove as "detailed in cast iron".  Also, now I've noticed a comparable Hampton gas stove I was considering is described as "cast iron exterior".   

So I'm wondering if there are any true cast iron gas stoves out there , without an interior steel burning chamber.  Is this just the nature of the design of the gas stoves?  

Thank you for any info.  Steve


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 20, 2011)

I can't speak for ALL of the Cast Iron (CI) stoves out there, 
but of the ones I've serviced, none were COMPLETELY CI.
All had some sort of separate fire box made from steel.
Those I've worked on include Jotul, VC, Hearthstone, 
Napoleon & Hampton (Regency)...


----------



## firecracker_77 (Dec 24, 2011)

My Franklin has a cast body, but the actual firebox appears to be a separate steel structure.  Most of the heat comes from the top of the stove and the glass as you mentioned although the rest gets warm too.  Not as many BTU's as a wood stove, so I'm not sure if that's the cast iron design or just that this thing will never push that much heat.


----------



## Stephen000 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you for the replies.  Steve


----------

